# iPod won't turn on after screen replacement



## GrumpyGuts (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi guys,

I recently sat my fat **** on my iPod, and I left a nice pressure-crack on the screen.
No problem, bought a brand new LCD screen for my iPod Video 3rd Generation (new) for £10.

Arrived today, great! Opening my iPod was the tricky bit. I've used so many tools to force the shell open, and have broken it. Oops, but nevermind, I haven't touched the motherboard...or have I?
Basically, after I opened it the damn thing didn't turn on afterwoods, and I got a bit worried. 

I decided to replace the screen anyway. Wollah, got that done, but broke one of the screws that fixes the motherboard to the shell. Whoops...

Once I CAREFULLY reconnected the ribbon cables together, the iPod wouldn't turn on. I tried to reset it, no avail. I've left the iPod to discharge, and then tried to reconnect it to the computer, nope!

Have I done anything wrong here? Do I need to leave the iPod to discharge for longer or have I completely killed it?

Please help! That iPod is expensive!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi GrumpyGuts

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I regret to advise that you have probably given it the 'kiss of death'

From your description, I take it that you are ready to 'have a go' but not experienced with micro-electronics.

Rule No 1 when taking things apart. NEVER use force. 
Rule No 2 ALWAYS use the correct tools for the job....

Unless you have been trained in CMOS handling and take ALL the anti-static precautions, it is a fair chance that you may have zapped something with a few thousand volts! (Body static can go as high a 50,000 + volts!)

However, check that you have seated the ribbon cables correctly.

The only practical thing I can suggest is to check your household insurance and see if the original 'accident' is covered.


----------

